# Drawing Iron Man Civil War, 2016



## ljinui (Apr 29, 2016)

Hello. I'm from South Korea.
I do not speak English well.

I did not. But I wanted to show.
You can see more works. :smile:
Thank you

www.youtube.com/hddami


----------



## ljinui (Apr 29, 2016)

I want to delete this post
What should I do?


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

Don't delete it Dami you have great skills!!
love your deadpool


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

ljinui said:


> I want to delete this post
> What should I do?


I can delete it if your sure you want me to.


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Amazing skill and your English is very good, pleeeeese don't delete this post, instead add more to it.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

@ljinui had a double post. I got rid of the other one.


----------



## ljinui (Apr 29, 2016)

dickhutchings said:


> @ljinui had a double post. I got rid of the other one.


Yes. I agree. Thank you.


----------



## ljinui (Apr 29, 2016)

kpnuts said:


> Amazing skill and your English is very good, pleeeeese don't delete this post, instead add more to it.


I'm so glad you like it. and this post is double posted.
You can find this. "FORUMS>Drawing>Colored Pencil Drawings"
And reply again please. Thank you. :smile:


----------

